# Googleability using Dreamweaver 8



## mspain77 (Feb 28, 2007)

I used to know how to make something 'googleable' using GoLive back in school, but I no longer use that and I can't find out how to do it in Dreamweaver. Any ideas as to how to make my site show up in a google search?
Thanks a bunch fellas!


----------



## mdnky (Mar 1, 2007)

Use proper semantic code (organized properly, standards complaint) and fill in your meta tags (keywords and description) with relevant, to the point, information.  Don't go overboard on those, else Google will dock the page positions.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2007)

Figuring out Search Engine Optimization is a 'science' unto itself since Google hasn't released its search algorithms. More here:

http://www.seomoz.org/blog


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay. Sounds good. Once I fill the meta tags, do I need to select anything else, or is it that simple?


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, I've done what I'm sure is the proper inserting of meta tags. I actually viewed the source of a buddy's page that shows up in a Google/Yahoo search every time and my Dreamweaver commands created the same thing.
How long does one typically have to wait for the search engines to crawl the web again and update their info.? I'm imagining it's not instantaneous. Any ideas on that, or should I already see results?


----------



## mdnky (Mar 5, 2007)

It depends on a lot of factors.  Could be anywhere from a few hours to thirty days.


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool. I'll be patient. Thanks for the revisit.


----------



## mersyone (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow. Very complicated question.  
Some good ways to get on Google Search Results is...

- LINK, LINK, LINK; as in trade links, make a link page, host external links.
- USE HONEST content, descriptions, etc. In other words, don't ATTEMPT to fool the spider bots.  They'll know.
- Create a Google Account and submit 2-3 pages on your own.
- Try to not have your important (keyword heavy) content too far down in the code and/or hosting server directory.  (e.g #1. having all your keyword-heavy paragraphs near the bottom of your code, say...near the closing </body> is probably not a good idea)
- Metatag generated keywords aren't as important for GOOGLE in particular.  GOOGLE looks more at the pages content.  But it's still a good idea to have keywords for the other search engines.  When using them, try not to use one-word keywords.  Try to use short-phrases or 2 or more-word terms.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 6, 2007)

It does help a little, but also adds confusion. I already have a Google acct., but I can't find where or how to 'submit 2-3 pages of my own'. Can you clarify please. Sorry, new to this aspect.
My metatags are near the top of my source code. I have some 1-word keywords, and some 2-word keywords. Some of those keywords are actually in hte content of my profile page.
No links. I will have to add that page here soon. Until then&#8230;what else?
A buddy of mine has a site with 3 pages, and zero links, yet if you Google 'bird brain design', his site is 2nd from the top. Our source code looks very similar. Can't explain why his shows up and mine doesn't.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.google.com/addurl
or any localized version of course - google.it/addurl, google.es/addurl etc for targeting your language.
Submite it once your site is up and running with the suggestions in previous answers applied.


----------



## mersyone (Mar 7, 2007)

Your friend's name is a nice search'able context.  It's not typical for someone to actually search for (for example) - the design of a bird's brain.  It's a group of keywords that isn't typically sought after.  So to answer your question; your name's search'ability will depend on the name itself.  If your name consists of typical words that are searched, it's probably just getting lost in the pile of search results.  My name, for example, "MetaMorphX" has to compete with other companies because they have COINCIDENTALLY named their product MetaMorphX (although I had mine first, lol!).  I'm sure your name is in there somewhere.  Try a combination of keywords.  Also, if you find out a certain set of keywords easily finds your name...be a bit consistent and always use those keywords so it's search'able index will grow.

COOL TIP! - using a signature on forums (like the lovely Mac OSX forums!!! hehe) is also indexed by Google and others.  Use whatever name you want to be searched under as your footer. 
However, USE WITH CAUTION!!! as stupid posts will be viewable through the public.  It can ruin your rep or make you a good one. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 8, 2007)

It does make sense. Thank you all for the imput. I've been adding and revising meta tags, etc. the past few days. My site has my name in it, so the combo of first and last name shows a few extraneous results.
I have also decided to add a link under the copyright of any site I create in the future, with the consent of the client. Sort of a 'site created by&#8230;' kinda thing. 
Also, I had more of a splash page as an index page, so I am adding a brief blurb about what the site is on the home page for better indexing. I have also seperated the words in my page titles to be recognized as individual words and not only when they are grouped as one word with no spaces, like the URL.
I will work on the signature RIGHT NOW!! 
Thanks again, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## mersyone (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad to hear.  Also, if you find that adding a description to your home page is at the cost of the design, you can try the alternate route and use metatags.
Some good metatags to cover everything you've mention are:

<meta name="description" content="text HERE will pop up on Search Engine Descriptions" />
<meta name="author" content="your Author Credit and Website HERE" /> 
<meta name="copyright" content="your Copyright Info HERE, if any" />

Try them if you'd like.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 8, 2007)

Lots of great Google tools for Webmasters here (in addition to addurl):
http://www.google.com/webmasters/


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 8, 2007)

I've already got those metatags in place. I mean the descirption that shows up in the tab (if you have tab viewing enables in Safari or Firefox), or that shows at the top of the browser window frame. (i.e. Home, Contact, etc.) I have 'my first, last, and the word 'design' all grouped together like in the URL, but I added spaces now. I've heard that search engines index that info. as well.


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nato-
Once again you are THE MAN! I didn't know about the google webmaster thing, but it's definitely helping to get things going. I appreciate it!


----------



## mersyone (Mar 8, 2007)

mspain77 said:


> I've already got those metatags in place. I mean the descirption that shows up in the tab (if you have tab viewing enables in Safari or Firefox), or that shows at the top of the browser window frame.



You must be talking about the <title></title> tag.  
I'm sure you'll get it covered, if not already.  Good luck 2 U.


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes. That's what I meant. Sorry about the confusion.


----------

